

CorkboardMe now an "app" -- all in HTML 5 - timothyjcoulter
http://blog.corkboard.me/2012/01/31/corkboardme-meet-the-ipad/

======
timothyjcoulter
How many people would love a blog post about how we did this, code and all?

~~~
perucoder
I know I would be very interested. The company I currently work for is
attempting to do something similar, so it would be good to see how you guys
did it and what the pitfalls are.

------
Ansonism
Not bad, but looks like all you can "pin up" is just stickies. Would like it
if I could pin-up images, custom flyers, memoes, etc.. as well. But again
still an interesting concept. Wonder how well this works on a tablet device,
as well as mobile device.

~~~
timothyjcoulter
You can do images -- although we're making this process easier soon. To do it:
Copy and paste the URL of the image into a new note. Details below.

[http://blog.corkboard.me/2011/02/28/adding-images-to-your-
co...](http://blog.corkboard.me/2011/02/28/adding-images-to-your-cork-board/)

------
ja27
I've slacked off using it lately, but I used it a lot last year. My middle-
school daughter even organized a group project for school with it.

------
hsmyers
Perhaps I missed it in the gray text, but when does the free trial expire?

~~~
timothyjcoulter
It doesn't. You get more features when you go pro.

New pricing page coming soon.

------
betancur
It would be nice to may use the same cockboardme from my mac in my iPad.

~~~
timothyjcoulter
You totally can - input the same URL into your mobile browser and you're
golden.

Pro tip: If you save the web app to your home screen, it acts like a real app
-- fullscreen and all.

------
ctanner999
Corkboard is amazing!! I use it daily to organize my life!

